# 1941 Safti-Cycle on CL



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/4904276992.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2015)

This bike has been discussed on here before. Its been on there a looooooong time.  Here another one that came up recently. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ant-find-any-info/page2&highlight=safti+cycle


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2015)

i have 1 of the other ones,mine is orig,i only know of 2,mine and his,short run on bikes,they are more known for there motorschooters,there sportster model is way kool


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 17, 2021)

spoker said:


> i have 1 of the other ones,mine is orig,i only know of 2,mine and his,short run on bikes,they are more known for there motorschooters,there sportster model is way kool



What does your look like.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2021)

I carried a restored one from TN to MLC about seven or eight years ago for the late Mike Mech. I'll see if I can find a pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jan 18, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> What does your look like.


----------

